# Race Driver Grid läuft langsam



## Geicher (22. Mai 2009)

*Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Hallo,
ich verzweifel bald!! Ich hab jetzt Win 7 64 BIT und Race Driver Grid
(Patch 1.2) bis heute klappte alles gut doch dan war der Schrecken wieder da.Folgendes: ich spiele ganz normal (1.30h)aufeinmal (beim 24h Rennen von Le Mans) geht die Framerate auf 15 und bleibt dort.
Jetzt hab ich den ruckelnden Salat.Selbst wenn ich in das Menü gehe bleit das so...
Was ist das? (Hatte das gleiche Problem bereits mit ColinMcRaeDirt)
Unter 32 Bit XP trat das Problem (bis jetzt) noch nicht auf.


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Okay also:

1.) Was für ein PC System hast du??
2.) In welchen Settings (Einstellungen) spielst du??
3.) Tritt dieses Problemen bei mehreren Spielen auf?
4.) Tritt dieses Problem immer erst nach 1 - 2 Stunden auf und läuft vorher normal?


----------



## Geicher (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

1)Also ich hab das System örtlich zusammenbauen lassen 
2)Ich spiele mit alles auf maximaler Grafik in 1280x1024
3)Also das Problem tritt wie gesagt auch bei ColinMcRae DIRT auf....
4)....aber da ist dieses Ruckeln bereits am Anfang bei GRID erst nach 1-2h
Außerdem:manchmal läuft DIRT auch ohne diese Ruckler (zufall)

Mein System: Q9400,GTX 285,4GB RAM


----------



## ATImania (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Und das ist nur unter Windows 7 64 Bit so?? Und in Windows XP überhaupt keine Probleme?? Windows 7 ist ja auch "nur" eine Beta Version. Von daher kann es da auch mal zu Problemen kommen. Ich würde auch nie eine Beta Version als vollwertiges Betriebssystem nutzen. 

Also an deinem System jetzt rein von der Hardware würde ich sagen liegt es nicht. Wenn es unter Win XP keine Probleme gibt, dann Teile doch deine Festplatte in zwei laufwerke und installiere auf das eine die Win7 Beta und auf das andere Laufwerk die WinXP Vollversion


----------



## noname545 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

ich habe ein ähnliches problem wenn ich nachm unfall auf wiederholung drücke habe ich auch 15 Frames statt meine 40 Frames woran kann das liegen? unter 30 komme ich nie


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Vllt. die Kühlung? Wenn die Komponenten zu heiß werden takten sie sich selbst runter.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Ich hab das Problem auch bei der Le Mans Strecke. Guck mal mit Gpuz wie warm deine Graka wird, weil bei mir musste der Lüfter einige Zeit auf 100% laufen, um die Karte (Zotac GTX285 AMP!) zu kühlen. Das Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Pro und maximale Einstellungen bei Grid.


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit GRID.Aber bei mir taucht das erst seit den 185er Treibern von Nvidia auf.Der 182.50 ist der letzte Treiber für Nvidia Karten,der bei GRID tadellos funktioniert.Hab ne GTX 260 XXX von XFX.
Seit dem die Treiber von Nvidia für WIN7/Vista64 kombiniert sind und seit der ION Unterstüzung hat sich nichts verbessert im Punkto GRID.Ich hoffe das dieses Problem bald behoben sein wird.
Ich habe jetzt schon verschiedene Probleme geört und gelesen bei GRID.Versucht es mal mit dem alten Treiber von Nvidia.

Gruß

Triple H


----------



## yello7676 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

ich denke auch eher das es ein hitze problem ist wenns erst nch ein paar stunden auftritt...


----------



## Geicher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Glaub ich nicht!Beim FurMark hat meine Graka etwa 85°C nach 30 min. was 
noch im grünen Bereich liegen sollte.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Das kann nach 2 Stunden ganz anders aussehen, wenn isch die Luft im Gehäuse langsam komplett aufgeheizt hat.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

ich tippe auf die Nvidia Treiber...
bei mir zicken die immer in den Kurven...
aufeinmal hab ich einen ruckler bin schon am lenken..
und häng an der wand..passiert bei jeder Kurve...
was ein Timing....

mal gucken ob es immer noch soo ist...
hab das Sys neu aufgesetzt


----------



## ruf!o (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

vielleicht isses nicht die graka, sondern die cpu. Für mich hört sich das auch so an als wenn die cpu sich selbst runterregelt weils zu heiß wird. Welcher CPU-Kühler wird verwendet? Mal mit Prime die CPU belasten und mit coretemp oder cpu-z den takt und die Temp beobachten.


----------



## newjohnny (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Hatte das Problem auch, bei mir lags daran, dass die cpu zu heiß wurde. Nach einem Kühlerwechsel war das Problem verschwunden.


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Ich habe bei mir die Erfahrung gemacht das zu warme Spannungswandler (vom Mainboard) auch dafür sorgen können dass es anfängt zu ruckeln... Aber definitiv sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## anton-san (2. November 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*

Hallo erst mal,also mit dem Win 7  "Hype" verstehe ich nicht.Genau son Mist wie Vista am Anfang.Bin absoluter Gamer und mit Win 7 x64 bit habe ich nur probleme.Was habt ihr eigendlich getestet.Grid läuft aber ruckelt.Selbst wenn ich SMT abstelle beim Coore I 7 920 ruckelts.rFactor läuft auch nicht.Meine Freunde haben auch probleme mit Games und Win 7 x64 bit.Da war Vista echt besser in Punkto kompabilität und spielbarkeit.Mein System :
GA x58 UD4P , 6GB patriot 1600 , 280 GTX  und RAID 0 verbund.Stöpsel mein Raid Verbund erst mal wieder ab und schmeiß die Vista Platte wieder rein.Habe keine Lust Tagelang rum zu frickeln bis was läut.Und ein GROßES Pfui an die Spiele Industrie das ihr noch keine Patches habt.War ja auch keine Zeit ne !!!!


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*



anton-san schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,also mit dem Win 7  "Hype" verstehe ich nicht.Genau son Mist wie Vista am Anfang.Bin absoluter Gamer und mit Win 7 x64 bit habe ich nur probleme.Was habt ihr eigendlich getestet.Grid läuft aber ruckelt.Selbst wenn ich SMT abstelle beim Coore I 7 920 ruckelts.rFactor läuft auch nicht.Meine Freunde haben auch probleme mit Games und Win 7 x64 bit.Da war Vista echt besser in Punkto kompabilität und spielbarkeit.Mein System :
> GA x58 UD4P , 6GB patriot 1600 , 280 GTX  und RAID 0 verbund.Stöpsel mein Raid Verbund erst mal wieder ab und schmeiß die Vista Platte wieder rein.Habe keine Lust Tagelang rum zu frickeln bis was läut.Und ein GROßES Pfui an die Spiele Industrie das ihr noch keine Patches habt.War ja auch keine Zeit ne !!!!



Hast du für 7 Geld bezahlt (also kein msdnaa)? Wenn du doch ein funktionierendes Vista hast, warum kaufst du dann 7? Ich bin umgestiegen, weil das "Update" für mich kostenlos war.

so far


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2009)

*AW: Race Driver Grid läuft langsam*



anton-san schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,also mit dem Win 7  "Hype" verstehe ich nicht.Genau son Mist wie Vista am Anfang.Bin absoluter Gamer und mit Win 7 x64 bit habe ich nur probleme.Was habt ihr eigendlich getestet.Grid läuft aber ruckelt.Selbst wenn ich SMT abstelle beim Coore I 7 920 ruckelts.rFactor läuft auch nicht.Meine Freunde haben auch probleme mit Games und Win 7 x64 bit.Da war Vista echt besser in Punkto kompabilität und spielbarkeit.Mein System :
> GA x58 UD4P , 6GB patriot 1600 , 280 GTX  und RAID 0 verbund.Stöpsel mein Raid Verbund erst mal wieder ab und schmeiß die Vista Platte wieder rein.Habe keine Lust Tagelang rum zu frickeln bis was läut.Und ein GROßES Pfui an die Spiele Industrie das ihr noch keine Patches habt.War ja auch keine Zeit ne !!!!



PEBKAC? Bei mir läuft alles was ich Spiele unter Wn7, dazu gehören alte wie neue Spiele.


----------

